# Anyone willing to trade Sanrio gifts/presents each day with me?



## Tyrael (Mar 28, 2021)

Let me know if you want, I'll pm my ID.


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 29, 2021)

I am still looking for someone to trade the sanrio gifts with! I have 8 gifts saved up so far.


----------



## yllw-strawberry (Mar 29, 2021)

I'd be interested in trading gifts with you ^^


----------



## Hug (Mar 30, 2021)

Let me know if you're still interested .


----------



## kanek (Mar 31, 2021)

im down to swapping if you need more ppl


----------



## CozyVillager (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm also interested in trading Sanrio gifts!


----------



## amylase (Apr 1, 2021)

I’d be happy to trade!


----------



## Livia (Apr 1, 2021)

I could trade my sanrio gifts for either the friendship blossom gifts or spring clover gifts. I'm not interested in sanrio stuff. I currently have 9 sanrio gifts to trade.


----------

